# We need some more young archers in this forum



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a dieing forum, i have never seen more than 10 new threads. Cmon guys either get more people or lets get some more discussin! :shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, it needs to be as hot as the general archery discussion to where the threads that have new replies for today are a few pages long, we need so many to where we don't exactly know who everyone is, because we all know who posts on here, well, just about.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I concur!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That's all well and good, but I tried it before. There were shooting contests, "post pictures", and "what's your bow" threads. I've really tried, personally, to get this place going. People just aren't interested. htere are, perhaps, a dozen posters on here who comment on just about anything, but for the most part folks just read, not say anything. 

I'll be honest, at that point it's jsut easier to go elsewhere to find more interesting threads. I'm usually in the trad forum, or over on primitivearcher.com. Not alot of trad shooters here anyway, and talking stabilizers or releases isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Kegan. One thing I notice a lot is that most of the younger posters don't have a high post count. That says that they tend to read more than post which is fine to me. 

Honestly, I spend more time over at Tradgang than I do here. More variety.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Summer is a hit or miss time for people. I for one will be away from a computer for most of the summer. 

It would be nice to have more people, but too many may not be a good thing


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

at first I was mostly here in the young archers and in the bowhunting forum but I usually go to the General archery discussion to comment on stuff and ask questions to them since there are alot more of them, we definitely need more posts and stuff.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Again, I am in the same boat with Kegan. I spend most time in the FITA section because there are a lot of knowledgeable people there who discuss things of a bit more impact than we do here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I spend most my time in General Archery forum because that's where I feel I'm most needed. I also have tried, personally, to get this forum lit up.

AK13


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Summer is a hit or miss time for people. I for one will be away from a computer for most of the summer.
> 
> It would be nice to have more people, but too many may not be a good thing


thats true.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I will try to start posting some things in here. I agree we need some people in here.


----------

